# New Caretaker Sculpt



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys. Happy New Year. Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to share my new sculpt that I just finished up for a new line up I'm working on for this upcoming Halloween season. Its a Caretaker Old man. He will be cast from the part of the shoulders all the way up. He will be completley foam filled as well as haired. Here is a few pics of him . I will be making his mold this Saturday . Next up will be his wife Mrs. Caretaker. Thanks for looking


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice sculpt. Can't wait to see the Mrs.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your details are so nice, I enjoy looking at your work!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will this be for a working mask, a prop, or...?
It looks like you used WED on this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks very surprised about something


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. He is sculpted with WED clay. I will also be sculpting hands for him as well. He is intended to be a static prop.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks great Renee! You could also caption him as "Grouchy Neighbor" or "Old Curmudgeon", but he is really perfect as a Caretaker. I can just see him saying, and "I could have had the whole fortune too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids"! (yes, that is right...I just referenced a Scooby Do tag line....) Once again, you knocked the sculpt out of the park! You are AMAZING!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing work, as always!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

He appears to be modeled after the "grounds keeper" from the Haunted Mansion, are you going to do is wimpering dog too?
Will he have a latex skin, or be completely done in the foam?


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

You're very talented. Nice work.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Your sculpts always amaze me! Really nice work.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> He appears to be modeled after the "grounds keeper" from the Haunted Mansion, are you going to do is wimpering dog too?
> Will he have a latex skin, or be completely done in the foam?


Thanks everyone for the kind compliments! FG The Caretaker will be cast in latex and back filled with foam. As for the whimpering dog that is a BIG sculpt....but I would love to tackle it!I have a few projects going on at the moment but once they are done I just might start one!:jol:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh by the way it doesn't look like me at all, I'm much scarier


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing work


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd look at a taxidermy supply catalog for ideas or maybe even for the armature for the dog. Something along the lines of a whippet or a greyhound would help give that emaciated look that the original has.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

AMAZING!!!!... as always.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! You just keep getting better and better. awesome work.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

He looks great! Like he just saw someone or some thing rise from the grave!


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

cool


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow wee! Another thread I missed....I miss a lot of them.
That is incredible GP!
I absolutely love the expression, details and proportions!
I think I say the same thing every time I see a new sculpt from you.


----------

